# Mini Nubians and Spotted Nubians (maine)



## JennyLynd (May 6, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone new of mini nubian or spotted nubian breeders in/near maine? I've been having the hardest time finding anyone around here that breeds them and I want to add some to my herd to start breeding. Any information would help! THANKS!


----------



## littleflower (Mar 24, 2011)

If all things go well, I will have F1 + F2 gen mini-Nubians in the spring. They won't be able to be registered, though...not sure if you're looking for registered or not? We're in VT, about 1/2 hour from the NH border. If that's not too far + if you're interested, feel free to PM me + we can chat about it.


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

I'll have F1 this spring hopefully. I'm in VT too. Near Littleflower.


----------



## Jennyleehill (Sep 26, 2013)

littleflower said:


> If all things go well, I will have F1 + F2 gen mini-Nubians in the spring. They won't be able to be registered, though...not sure if you're looking for registered or not? We're in VT, about 1/2 hour from the NH border. If that's not too far + if you're interested, feel free to PM me + we can chat about it.


Do you still breed mini Nubians? We are looking for two to raise as pets. [email protected]


----------

